# Επισκευή Οικιακών Μικροσυσκευών > Μικροσυσκευές Κουζίνας >  Αποχυμωτής VICKO μοντέλο JE-601A δεν γυρνάει ο άξονας

## manolo

Έχω τον παραπάνω απλό οικιακό αποχυμωτή και το πρόβλημα είναι ότι όταν πιέζεις το φρούτο ώστε να αρχίσει να γυρίζει ο άξονας και να στίβει τον χυμό, κάποιες φορές μένει νεκρό και δεν γυρίζει ο άξονας. Άλλες φορές λειτουργεί κανονικά και άλλες δεν κάνει τίποτα. Τι θα μπορούσε να φταίει; Είναι θέμα πίεσης ή δεν έχει να κάνει με αυτό; Προφανώς τα ηλεκτρικά του λειτουργούν αφού κάποιες φορές το μοτέρ και ο άξονας γυρνούν κανονικά..

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Στην βάση που είναι και το μοτέρ κρύβονται οι διακόπτες 
https://www.vicko.gr/user-manuals/000248000_el.pdf
Οι απλές πρέσσες με μοχλό δεν κάνουν δουλειά?

----------


## manolo

Πέτρο καλησπέρα, σε ευχαριστώ,
ναι όντως αυτό είναι το μοντέλο. Κι εγώ πιστεύω ότι στη βάση που είναι το μοτέρ κρύβονται κι οι διακόπτες και μάλλον ίσως κάποιος διακόπτης λόγω χρήσης, ή φθοράς δεν πατιέται καλά ώστε να κλείσει κύκλωμα για να τροφοδοτήσει το μοτεράκι. Μια κάνει επαφή μια όχι..δεν μπορώ να σκεφτώ ή να υποθέσω κάτι άλλο...συμφωνείς ή σκέφτεσαι και κάτι άλλο;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Αν σκέφτομαι κάτι άλλο είναι να έχει εσωτερική φθορά στο καλώδιο για να λειτουργεί όποτε αυτό θέλει , όλα αυτά θα βρεθούν με παρατηρήσεις και με πολύμετρα αν χρειαστούν.

----------

